# Pt100 Auswertegerät mit Ralaisausgang



## zloyduh (9 August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es Auswertegeräte für Pt100 oder ähnlichen temp. Sensoren mit Relaisausgängen??

(*Ralaisausgang *= Eingestl. Temp. Auswertegerät *=>* Temp. Messstelle )

Bin bis jetzt nicht fündig geworden...


----------



## jabba (9 August 2011)

zloyduh schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> gibt es Auswertegeräte für Pt100 oder ähnlichen temp. Sensoren mit Relaisausgängen??
> 
> ...




Gibts von verschiedenen Herstellern, sind aber nicht billig. Manchmal ist ein Wandler PT100->4..20mA und ein Grenzwertschalter billiger.

Ich setzte die von Phönix ein, die sind programmierbar , aber man braucht wieder das Kabel und die Software .

Artikel-Nr.:                         2811925                                                                                                                                                                            Typ                         MCR-PSP-DC                                                                                                                                            Verkaufsgruppe                             H560                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     GTIN (EAN)                             4017918105549                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Katalogseitenangabe                             Seite 380 (IF-2009)                                                                                                                                                                                                        Verpackungsmenge                         1 stk.

Alternativ PR-Electonic, die habe ich aber noch nicht eingesetzt.


----------



## edi (9 August 2011)

Hallo,

Grenzwertschalter für PT 100 ohne Display 

http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B533_D_GS-R-PT.PDF

für PT 1000  auch mit:

http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/C820_34_D_CU-2xPT1000_K4.PDF


----------



## Junior (9 August 2011)

http://shop.siebert-industrie.de/product_info.php?products_id=430&refID=prr

Habe ich mal bei EBA... für 20€ incl. Sockel und Sensor gekauft.

Das Ding ist alt aber funktioniert. Baujahr 94.
Da ich ihn nicht brauche geht er für 20€ incl. Sockel auf die Reise.
Bitte PN an mich.
Kann aber bis Wochenende dauern.


----------



## zloyduh (11 August 2011)

http://www.fuehlersysteme.de/0201/HR-G/Digitaler-Hutschienenregler-mit-Wechselkontakt.html


----------



## Zefix (14 August 2011)

Grad bei Ebay drüber gestolpert:
Fürn Fuffi OK denk ich

http://cgi.ebay.de/Digital-Temperat...97229?pt=Mess_Prüftechnik&hash=item27a8e7f08d


----------



## online (14 August 2011)

pma uniflex ci (sind aber teuer, können aber auch viel)


----------

